# Steering problems



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Based in Uk. Just bought 12 month old SVE which is great. However, on test drive I felt the steering wasn't set up correctly. The car seemed to want to drift to the left when going on a straight run of road, and as a consequence you are always having to "correct" the steering to keep it going straight. Very annoying on motorways particularly. Garage test drove it, checked the tracking and said nothing wrong. Having had the car for a week there is definitely something wrong. The steering wheel is slightly off centre when the car is going in a straight line.

The garage have offered to re-check, but if they didn't spot 1st time I'm dubious they will get it correct now. Any ideas what the problem maybe ?

thanks


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Get a second opinion from another garage, if the steering is off centre that is not normal in my opinion.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Is this in FWD? If it is, it can just be torque steer from applying the accelerator too fast.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I actually think it's an alignment problem.

I have done front wheel alignment (using laser) when I fitted the new rims and my steering is now slightly off centre, however the car is going straight with no problems, so I'm not too fussed about the steering wheel, as it's hardly noticeable.

Check the tyre wear for any indication of un-even wear of the tread, especially on the edges of the tyres and take it to a garage that has laser wheel alignment.


----------



## Richmond (Apr 20, 2005)

If the vehicle still pulls after an alignment, you may have a problem with the tires. I had the same problem with one of my vehicles. After an aligment did not correct the problem with the vehicle pulling to one side the garage switched the two front tires to opposite sides. After that the vehicle pulled to the right instead of the left. 

In the end they determined that one of the belts in the tires must be missaligned and the front tires were replaced under warranty.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Do a 4-wheel alignment, check all the air in each tire and make sure they are all of equal pressure and then balance all your wheels.


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi m8 

from uk also, i had the exact same problem from new.

i took it to the dealer for them to 'look at' - we adjusted it they said but it was the same - so i took it to a really good tyre dealer (chemix) they did a 4 wheel laser alignment apparently it was way off - since then PERFECT!

NISSAN DEALERS ARE F**KING SHIT - ESPECIALLY BARONS IN BROMSGROVE, WORCESTERSHIRE - 'STEER (EXCUSE THE PUN) WELL CLEAR' - B*ST*RDS

Regards

A Nissan customer - but never again


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks HarryXT.

The service I have recived from Nissan has been less than impressive. The steering is a joke and how they cannot tell there isn't a problem when the car is test driven I don't know. Partly my fault for not test driving before I parted with the cash.

Mind you I should have known from day 1 that the service would be crap. I had previously considered by an import but decided to go for a UK car with Uk spec. When I arrived at Nissan I told them I didn't want an import and they replied they didn't deal in such cars because of the foreign spec and resultant affect on values. I then spent 90 mins looking over a black X Trail inc a long test drive. Very happy and was about to go and start negotiations
when I checked the log book. Low and behold the car was from Cyprus and was non UK spec. Unbeliveable. Their sales team didn't even now. Imagine If i hadn't checked, paid the money and found out when I got the car home ?

I subsequently bought another Uk X trail from them which originally hadn't been available to sell, but that changed when I discovered the first car was an import.!!

I'll try Chemix and send Nissan the bill


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I'm no expert... but from experience pulling of the steering wheel to one side could be from a number of different factors.

Tire pressure difference is one. It will pull towards to softer side.

Alignment is certainly a factor. Our X-trails need 4-wheel alignment as Jtanoyo suggested. The front needs camber, toe and caster checked. The rear needs camber and toe. Nissan manuals have factory specifications set for the X-trail and they are quite different from other vehicles... well, each vehicle is different... so the numbers punched into the alignment machine have to be specifically for the X-trail. Laser alignment is probably the best and most accurate but still needs to be performed by knowledgeable personnel.

Lastly, I hope your X-trail hasn't been involved in any prior accidents. Even light ones that involve hitting your car from the side can certainly cause problems.

Nissan service centers? Bah! Our Nissan service center here doesn't even HAVE a 2-wheel alignment machine!!!!!! Go figure!


----------



## HarryXT (Feb 12, 2005)

The 4 wheel alignment worked well. Some additional info is that the technician said it was the rear wheels which were out - so a 4 wheel laser IS required. Why mine were out on a brand new car beats me though?!?


----------

